# I Don't Know if I Believe in Jesus Anymore



## Lucie (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help. 

I have been questioning the whole Adam and Eve thing. Maybe the devil has won my soul but why would God forsake an entire world over an apple? I know it was the act of disobedience but because of them we all have to suffer?! I am not a mother yet but I would not punish all of my children for 2 misbehaved ones. 

I do believe in God but I feel conflicted. God is loving. But yet he is making people gnash their teeth. He forgives us but he is jealous. How can a being so pure have impure feelings? 

Then I read somewhere that no one person can save us from our sins. Sometimes I get nervous thinking that what if the Bible was just something like a time capsule for generations to come. 

I still go to church occasionally but I don't feel it. Mind you my church is awesome but I don't know what's wrong with me. Sometimes I feel like there is no way* only* Christians will not go to hell. 

I am not trying to disrupt this board I just want to know what I should do. If you do not want to respond in this thread please PM me.

Thank you


----------



## gone_fishing (Feb 8, 2008)

*Hi Ladies,*

*I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help. *



> Many people have occasional doubts. Whether or not you have doubts is not what determines whether you are a Christian. Even when a believer is faithless, God is faithful (2 Timothy 2:13). God wants us to be sure and confident of our salvation (Romans 8:38-39; 1 John 5:13). God promises that everyone who believes in Jesus Christ will be saved (John 3:16; Romans 10:9-10). We have all sinned and fallen short of God’s glory (Romans 3:23). As a result, we deserve death and an eternity apart from God (Romans 6:23). But God loved us enough to die in our place, taking the punishment that we deserved (Romans 5:8). As a result, all those who believe are saved and eternally secure.
> 
> Sometimes doubting is a good thing. Paul tells us in 2 Corinthians 13:5 “examine yourselves as to whether you are in the faith.” We are to test ourselves to be sure that Jesus is truly our Savior and the Holy Spirit is truly in us. If He is, we can in no way lose the salvation Christ has obtained for us (Romans 8:38-39). If He's not, then perhaps the Holy Spirit is convicting us of sin and prompting us to repent and be reconciled to God through Christ. The assurance of our salvation comes from the knowledge that once we are in Christ, we are eternally secure. But genuine saving faith is evidenced by its works (James 2:14-26) and the fruit of the Spirit within us (Galatians 5:22). The lack of this evidence can sometimes be the cause of our doubts.


 
*I have been questioning the whole Adam and Eve thing. Maybe the devil has won my soul but why would God forsake an entire world over an apple? I know it was the act of disobedience but because of them we all have to suffer?! I am not a mother yet but I would not punish all of my children for 2 misbehaved ones.* 




> Yes, all people inherited sin from Adam and Eve, specifically Adam. Romans 5:12 speaks to this, “Therefore, just as sin entered the world through one man, and death through sin, and in this way death came to all men, because all sinned.” Romans 5:19a declares further, “For just as through the disobedience of the one man the many were made sinners…” Adam and Eve were made in the image and likeness of God (Genesis 1:26-27). As a result, all human beings are also in the image and likeness of God (Genesis 9:6). However, we are also in the image and likeness of Adam (Genesis 5:3). When Adam fell into sin, that resulted in every one of his descendants also being “infected” with sin (Psalm 51:5).


 
The fact that we are born sinners results in the fact that we all sin. Notice the progression in Romans 5:12: Sin entered the world through Adam, death follows sin, death comes to all people, all people sin because they inherit sin from Adam. Thankfully, Jesus Christ is the Savior from sin! “O wretched man that I am! Who shall deliver me from the body of this death? I thank God through Jesus Christ our Lord” (Romans 7:24-25a).

The term “original sin” deals with Adam’s sin in eating from the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil and its effects upon the rest of the human race from then on, particularly in how it affected our nature and our standing before God, even before we are old enough to commit conscious sin. There are three main views that deal with that effect; they are as follows:

Pelagianism: Adam’s sin had no effect upon the souls of his descendants other than his sinful example influencing those who followed after him to also sin. According to this view, man has the ability to stop sinning if he simply chooses to. This teaching runs contrary to a number of passages that indicate that man is hopelessly enslaved by his sins (apart from God’s intervention) and that his good works are “dead” or worthless in meriting God’s favor (Ephesians 2:1-2; Matthew 15:18-19; Romans 7:23; Hebrews 6:1; 9:14).

Arminianism: Adam’s sin has resulted in the rest of mankind inheriting a propensity to sin commonly referred to as having a “sin nature.” This sin nature causes us to sin in the same way that a cat’s nature causes it to meow...it comes naturally. According to this view, man cannot stop sinning on his own, that is why God gives a universal grace to all to enable them to stop. This grace is called prevenient grace. And according to this view, we are not held accountable for Adam’s sin, just our own. This teaching runs contrary to the verb tense chosen for “...all sinned” in Romans 5:12 and also ignores the fact that all bear the punishment for sin (death) even though they may not have sinned in a manner similar to Adam (1 Corinthians 15:22; Romans 5:14-15,18). Nor is the teaching of prevenient grace found in Scripture.

Calvinism: Adam’s sin has resulted in not only us having a sin nature, but also has caused us to incur guilt before God for which we are deserving punishment. Being conceived with original sin upon us (Psalm 51:5) results in us inheriting a sin nature so wicked that Jeremiah 17:9 describes the human heart as “deceitful above all else, desperately wicked, and beyond cure.” And not only was Adam found guilty because he sinned, but his guilt and his punishment (death) belongs to us as well (Romans 5:12,19). There are two views as to why Adam’s guilt should be seen by God as belonging to us as well. The first view states that the human race was within Adam in seed form; thus when Adam sinned, we sinned in him. This is similar to the biblical teaching that Levi (a descendent of Abraham) paid tithes to Melchizedek in Abraham (Genesis 14:20; Hebrews 7:4-9), even though Levi was not born until hundreds of years later. The other main view is that Adam served as our representative and as such, when he sinned, we were found guilty as well.

The Calvinistic view sees one as unable to overcome his sin apart from the power of the Holy Spirit, a power possessed only when one repents of his sin and turns in reliance upon Christ and His atoning sacrifice for sin upon the cross. One problem with this view is in explaining how infants and those incapable of committing conscious sin are saved (2 Samuel 12:23; Matthew 18:3; 19:14), since they are nonetheless held responsible for Adam’s sin. Millard Erickson, author of Christian Theology, feels this difficulty is resolved as follows: “There is a position [view] that...preserves the parallelism between our accepting the work of Christ and that of Adam [Romans 5:12-21], and at the same time it more clearly points out our responsibility for the first sin. We become responsible and guilty when we accept or approve of our corrupt nature. There is a time in the life of each one of us when we become aware of our own tendency toward sin. At that point we may abhor the sinful nature that has been there all the time...and repent of it. At the very least there would be a rejection of our sinful makeup. But if we acquiesce in that sinful nature, we are in effect saying that it is good. In placing our tacit approval upon the corruption, we are also approving or concurring in the action in the Garden of Eden so long ago. We become guilty of that sin without having to commit a sin of our own.”

The Calvinistic view of original sin is most consistent with biblical teaching and “original sin” could be defined as “that sin and its guilt that we all possess in God’s eyes as a direct result of Adam’s sin in the Garden of Eden.”[/quote]


----------



## gone_fishing (Feb 8, 2008)

*I do believe in God but I feel conflicted. God is loving. But yet he is making people gnash their teeth. He forgives us but he is jealous. How can a being so pure have impure feelings?* 



> It is important here to understand how the word jealous is used. How it used in Exodus 20:5 to describe God is different from how it is used to describe the sin of jealousy (Galatians 5:20). When we use the word jealous, we use it in the sense of being envious of someone who has something we don't have. A person might be jealous or envious of another person because he or she has a nice car or home (possessions). Or a person might be jealous or envious of another person because of some ability or skill that other person has (such as athletic ability). Another example would be that one person might be jealous or envious of another because of his or her beauty.
> 
> When we look at this verse, we find that it is not that God is jealous or envious because someone has something He wants that He does not possess. Exodus 20:4-5 says, "You shall not make for yourself a carved image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth; you shall not bow down to them nor serve them. For I, the LORD your God, am a jealous God..." Notice that in this verse God is talking about being jealous if someone gives something that belongs to Him to another.
> 
> ...


 
*Then I read somewhere that no one person can save us from our sins. Sometimes I get nervous thinking that what if the Bible was just something like a time capsule for generations to come. *

*I still go to church occasionally but I don't feel it. Mind you my church is awesome but I don't know what's wrong with me. Sometimes I feel like there is no way only Christians will not go to hell. *

*I am not trying to disrupt this board I just want to know what I should do. If you do not want to respond in this thread please PM me.*

*Thank you*

PH, please read this book called Mere Christianity. It was written by C.S. Lewis. Maybe you've heard of him. He is the author of the Chronicles of Narnia and he was a self-proclaimed atheist for MANY years. Although faith is not tangible - his book gives a very good concrete reason why there is a God and a Trinity.

If you feel comfortable giving me an address or even a PO Box or a work address - I'll send you the book myself. (or maybe they have it at your local library).

http://www.amazon.com/Mere-Christianity-C-S-Lewis/dp/0060652926/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1202505323&sr=8-2

Loves and Hugs


----------



## Lucie (Feb 8, 2008)

adequate said:


> *I do believe in God but I feel conflicted. God is loving. But yet he is making people gnash their teeth. He forgives us but he is jealous. How can a being so pure have impure feelings?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!!! Thank you so much Adequate. I heard of him but did not know about his book. I will go to Barnes and Nobles and order it. Thank you so much. This was really hard for me to discuss here but I am happy I did. Thanks again so much!


----------



## gone_fishing (Feb 8, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> WOW!!!! Thank you so much Adequate. I heard of him but did not know about his book. I will go to Barnes and Nobles and order it. Thank you so much. This was really hard for me to discuss here but I am happy I did. Thanks again so much!


 
PH, when you get that book in your hand let me know. Maybe we can parallel read it together.  I wouldn't mind reading it again, it's been several years and then I'll have a fresh mind on what it says if you want to discuss it. 

Also, if you are doubting, now is the time to really immerse yourself in prayer and God's word. Make sure that you are still reading your bible and praying for peace in your heart on this issue. Pray that God will squash the hand of the enemy who is obviously trying to get his hands on you.

Loved one, please know that you are in good hands. There are a lot of people walking around reprobate with hard hearts to God. Imagine people who don't even care what God thinks or truly don't believe God exists. There are people so hardened to him that they couldn't hear him even if God was screaming in his ear (so to speak). I'm sure if God was REALLY screaming we'd hear him.  What I'm saying though is the fact that you CARE - the fact that you have been lead to post this today shows that there is something within you that makes you desire to be with the Lord. The devil will not prevail in placing doubts in your heart as long as you continue to pray without ceasing and as long as we are here to lift you up in Prayer.

You should read N&W's thread on Spiritual Eating Disorders as well if you haven't already. You'd be surprised the impact our environment can have on our spirits!


----------



## live2bgr8 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi PH:

I am lifting you up in prayer as I write this message. I am not sure if any words that I have would encourage you, but I do know that God is real-- that He has a Son-- Jesus Christ-- who died and rose for us... And He gave us the Holy Spirit to comfort and guide us...

That said, I hope that you would check this book out: _More than a Carpenter_ by Josh MacDowell. It's less than 100 pages and well worth the read...

Another good read is: The Case For Christ by Lee Strobel

They look at faith from historical, scientific and forensic approach.
Both of these men were athiests/agnostics who came to belief in Jesus Christ after their research told them it would be foolish not to. 

Our faith is built on seeing God in History (His Story), in current events, and in seeing Him work in our every day lives. I pray that you will hold on and let Him reveal Himself to you.

He is faithful. Just keep asking-- keep seeking, and keep knocking...

Also as a side note: God's strength is shown through our weakness... the miracle is that God created Adam and Eve although He knew that they would let Him down... He knew that they would be tempted and that they would fall... But His knowledge did not stop Him from creating... No! His love won out. He created humanity and made a Way for us to be reconciled to Him... I hope you will be encouraged


----------



## SEMO (Feb 8, 2008)

It sounds like you are under spiritual attack.  I will say a prayer for you.  Also, if you like books "A Case for Faith" by Lee Strobel is a really good one.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help.
> 
> ...


 
I will be praying for you, PH.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 8, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help.
> 
> ...


 
*Oh, Pretty..I hate hearing this but you've received some great ideas and the prayers of many. Please, read your Bible daily/nightly and believe in the word of God. I, too fall, question at times but the truth is there. I know satan is a liar, a deceiever and will work on our last nerve to gain power over us. My prayers have been added to the others. Two or more are gathered in His name. I Love this LHCF family.*


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help.
> 
> ...


You're not disrupting anything over here. Not at all...

PrettyHaitian, remember this? God promised that "...He would never leave you nor forsake you." Even when we feel the most doubtful, the most alienated, the most fearful, God is still there with us, and not just around us but on the inside of our hearts.

We are 'humans of much emotion'. We are subject to so many suggestive spirits and opinions that it's no wonder that one can become doubtful. We live in the 'natural' and because of that, we expect to 'see, taste, touch and feel everything, in order to believe it. That's why God asks that we have 'Faith'. Believing in what we do not see, taste or feel. Trusting beyond our senses. For those things that are seen are temporal, the unseen are eternal. 

How often do we turn on a light switch and never give it a second thought. We have been conditioned to have faith in the light switch. Yet, lightbulbs fail.

How many of us trust our bosses (our jobs) to pay us for the work we've put in the weeks prior? No boss or company pays us 'ahead' of time. We work 'first', than we get paid. And we 'trust' them to have our direct deposit submitted on time; or to have that check in the mail. We've been conditioned to have faith in our bosses to pay us. Yet jobs and bosses have failed many. And yet we continue to 'exercise' faith in them.

And, how many hair care regimes have we placed our faith in...non wavering?    Monistat and Stuff for horses in our hair?  Aiy, yi, yi..

My point is that, how much more can we trust God who is ALWAYS faithful, no matter what? 

Before Adam and Eve...God was and still is and so was and is Jesus. 

Disasters and Pain are man's consequence, not God's doing. The very fact that you are still here, in spite of all of the tragedy of the world, God has still covered and protected you. 

Precious, do not feel alone in this. For Jesus, Himself, felt forsaken when He hung upon the cross, when he cried out in agony, "My God, My God....Why have thou forsaken me?" Yet God was still there...with Him...His Son. A painful sacrifice which had to be done...for us.

Pretty Haitian, you are not alone in this. For Jesus felt these very same feelings as you do now; confused, scared, doubtful, and forsaken. Jesus....not a man....but God in human form who saw fit to banish doubt and fear once and for all...just for you.

God bless you, angel.  Jesus loves you and He will never stop loving you. You are worth every drop of His blood that He shed upon that cross.

You are not alone...yet you are deeply loved. And one day you will behold Him, face to face, in love. :heart2:


----------



## DayStar (Feb 8, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> *Maybe the devil has won my soul but why would God forsake an entire world over an apple?*



thats the whole lie, it wasnt an apple....but then again im not christian.

If your interested in just reading about my culture, send me a PM.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help.
> 
> ...


 
I'm praying for you, Pretty.  I have a prayer specifically for this kind of deception.  But falling to your knees asking God to show you the truth is just as good if not better because it will come from a truly pure place.  But feel free to PM me if you need to.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahhh...Mocha, you've been truly missed!

So glad you are back!


----------



## Farida (Feb 9, 2008)

I would suggest also reading "the case for christ" by Lee Strobel. That's my #2 "logic"-type book after Mere Christianity by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 9, 2008)

You will be in my prayers PH.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 9, 2008)

You will be in my prayers......


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ahhh...Mocha, you've been truly missed!
> 
> So glad you are back!


 

For surely, the prayers of the saints have kept me going. It got real dark over here but, yet GOD IS!!!  I started seeing your light, and KLB's light, and Candace's light, and Shimmie's light, and Sunnydaze's light, and RR's light and all of the other lights of his special ones who have been keeping me lifted in prayer.  If it were not for your prayers and your lights shining soooo brightly, I would have surely lost my way.  But, yet GOD IS! (Insert crying smiley)


----------



## live2bgr8 (Feb 9, 2008)

ebonybelle said:


> thats the whole lie, *it wasnt an apple*....but then again im not christian.
> 
> If your interested in just reading about my culture, send me a PM.


 

You're right it wasn't about an apple... I am a Christ follower (Christian)... what culture are you?...  Sending pm...

I don't want to start anything but Truth is what we need... and Jesus is the Truth.


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 9, 2008)

PH...I am going to take a leap and say that you are not living in the best of times right now. Like maybe you are in a valley where it has been a minute since you felt true joy at getting something great, a great gift, a dream come true, a miracle, a life saver occur in your life. 

I say that because it is times like that when things are not necessarily bad, but they are not all that great that I start to ponder such things. It is times when things are bad that I really ponder them some more and question my faith.

What woke me up so to speak were two things:
1) At her father's funeral, my aunt didn't weap or at least I didn't see her do so. She was calm the whole time. In fact, she sang a song and at the end of the song, she kept insisting to the audience that God is the same God. He is the God of yesterday, today, and tomorrow. I kept wondering what she meant and why she felt the need to hammer that to the rest of us. 

2) I read the book of Job. I received a new bible from a friend right after a devastating point in my life and my friend who I had not seen in years, helped me through it by sending me the bible, several books, etc.  I read Job and it was the first chapter in the bible that resonated with me from beginning to end. It was my favorite book and I read it over and over again...like yeah.. a brotha is keeping it real. 

Well..I pondered the two events and came up with the following:

*One*
God is the same God yesterday, today, and tomorrow. When things were great yesterday and I was traveling the world, enjoying life, staying in the best hotels, living with no care and just on top of the world, I was thanking God because it seemed like He was just blessing me beyond measure. I would thank Him through it all...all the good stuff.  The good jobs, the great friends, the great family members, the great deals, the great awards, the great you name it...He was praised all day, everyday.  I prayed more regularly then just to thank Him for all His great works in my life.

Fast forward to when I hit a low and my lips were sealed. I didn't say thank you. I turned my back on Him actually and questioned why I had to suffer through it. Why were others prospering while I was miserable.  I forgot about the days of yesterday when I was on a high and everything seemed great. Yet, I needed to remember that the same God that blessed me with the great job, the great friends, the great restaurants, the great SO was also the same God I was turning my back on when things got rough.  He had not changed. I changed.  I have come to realize that the same God who brings little miracles my way when everything is going great is the same God seeing me through the low times when I feel like crap.  For that, I need to open my heart more and pray more...during the low times.  He is the same God who will bless me with the great job tomorrow, the great sale on pretty shoes, nice handbags, etc. that I am looking forward to.

*Two:*
God is our creator. In Job and in the book of Romans, people talk about does the clay have a right to question why the artist used it for a less than desirable purpose when he also used other clay to make great things..

My grandfather was a potter so stories about pottery hit home with me. It is like does the clay that is used to make a toilet bowl (for example) have a right to complain that it was not used to make the water pitcher that I admire and praise everyday for its beauty. (I have a ceramic water pitcher)

I cannot question God as to why He chose to use another person to bring forth great things and not me.  He is using us in different ways and that is ok. As much as I would not like to be the clay that is used to be the toilet bowl, the toilet bowl serves a very important function in my life everyday. As does my water pitcher.  

 All things work together for good and toilet bowls are no exception.  I hope I used the analogy right. 

I hope my posts makes sense. I know I can be confusing.


----------



## Lucie (Feb 9, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> *PH...I am going to take a leap and say that you are not living in the best of times right now. Like maybe you are in a valley where it has been a minute since you felt true joy at getting something great, a great gift, a dream come true, a miracle, a life saver occur in your life. *
> 
> I say that because it is times like that when things are not necessarily bad, but they are not all that great that I start to ponder such things. It is times when things are bad that I really ponder them some more and question my faith.
> 
> ...


 

I think you are absolutely correct. Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me. I guess after looking at all of my mistakes and all of the things I have gone through, I do feel alone. But I am so grateful for your response and all of the other wonderful ladies here on this board. Thank you once again (( HUGS ))


----------



## Lucie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I'm praying for you, Pretty. I have a prayer specifically for this kind of deception. But falling to your knees asking God to show you the truth is just as good if not better because it will come from a truly pure place. But feel free to PM me if you need to.


 
 Thank you so much. I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Lucie (Feb 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> You're not disrupting anything over here. Not at all...
> 
> PrettyHaitian, remember this? God promised that "...He would never leave you nor forsake you." Even when we feel the most doubtful, the most alienated, the most fearful, God is still there with us, and not just around us but on the inside of our hearts.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie you are a riot!!!!!!!!!!!! You are abslutely correct. I put my trust in other things and people without questioning but yet I question God who has always been there for me. Thank you and many ((( HUGS ))) to you!!!


----------



## kimistry (Feb 10, 2008)

PrettyHaitian, I applaud you for sharing your thoughts, concerns and doubts.  I believe many Christians, and people of other faiths, go through doubtful times.  It's normal.  It's during these times that our human selves outweigh our spiritual selves.  It's healthy to question God.  You'll find numerous stories of people in the Bible who questioned God...and those were times where God manifest Himself with a more visual and tangible approach.

You have received such great advice from the ladies here already.  I concur with them and encourage you to wrap yourself in things that are of God.  I don't have anything philosophical or Biblical to add to what's already been posted.  One thing I know, it's times like these that we need to seek God's face the most.  He will show up and show out!    Usually, there's a tragedy or some sort of circumstance that brings us to this point.  It's nothing that can't be overcome.

I've had similar questions as you...Why do I, as a woman, have to suffer through PMS and labor pains all because Eve ate of the forbidden fruit?  Are we on this earth as pawns in God's chess game?  Why does He allow so many terrible things to happen?  I've even questioned the timelines of the earth (why does it seem that Adam & Eve were here only thousands of years ago when dinosaurs roamed millions of years ago?; were cavemen really that slow when everyone in the Bible since creation seem to be pretty resourceful?...silly, I know! ).  

Anywho, my point is, I will never know all the answers to life's questions, nor do I need to know.  I know what God (the Father, the Son AND the Holy Spirit) means to me and what He has done and continues to do for me on a DAILY basis.  As one of my college professors once said, I'd rather believe in heaven and hell and they don't exist than to NOT believe in them and they DO.  Makes sense to me!

Pray through this Girl, you'll get through it!


----------



## shalom (Feb 11, 2008)

Ph, I'm praying for you.


----------



## gone_fishing (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey PH,

You were with me in church yesterday.

I told my SO, about you and I said this sermon was right on time for her. I wish she were here!

Pastor Livingston preached on why God lets bad things happen and on faith. It was wonderful. He kept saying this word DOUBT! DOUBT! 

And he (which he seldom does) pointed at his congregation and said, I'm talking to the people on the internet. 

Giiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrll...I was like omgoodness. you popped in my head and it made me cry! And I was so hoping they'd put this on the website today and they did!

It's on their website right now.

http://www.centralchurchofgod.org/media/

It's the February 10, 2008 service.

Please listen when you get a chance!

We have two services and I'm not sure which one gets taped but I believe this message was for you!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 11, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help.
> 
> ...


 


,
God does love you and Please do not give up on God he will not give up on you. No matter what! Always Remember what Jesus done for us all on that cross. Read scripture, listen to postive Gospel Music as well as take care of yourself. The devil is a lair! You will make it through just stay postive and put your trust in God's hands do not give up on God he will not give up on you ever! Be Blessed!


----------



## divya (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you ever read _The Desire of Ages_ or _The Great Controversy_?


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 11, 2008)

I am praying for you sister.  I have been there.


----------



## lady_godiva (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Pretty Haitian,

It is more than just eating the fruit from the tree of life.  Once they ate from the tree they were no longer innocent and their eyes were now open if you will to sin.  It was more than just the sin, but what the sin led to.  For instance they were ashamed of being naked in front of God after they ate from the tree.  Whereas before they had no knowledge of anything like that.

God sent Jesus to redeem the world.  We just have to believe.  None of us is perfect and should be punished, but Christ took the punishment.  We choose Christ or not.  And I pray that you continue to choose Christ.  I could not imagine life without Him.  

Just remember that Satan tempted them to sin.  He does that to each and everyone of us everyday.  We just have to decide that we will obey the will of God over our own desires and lusts.

I hope this helps.


PrettyHaitian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know the title is harsh but I have been feeling like this for almost 2 years now. My whole Christianity is under question and I don't know where to turn to for help.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimistry (Feb 12, 2008)

lady_godiva said:


> Hi Pretty Haitian,
> 
> It is more than just eating the fruit from the tree of life. Once they ate from the tree they were no longer innocent and their eyes were now open if you will to sin. It was more than just the sin, but what the sin led to. For instance they were ashamed of being naked in front of God after they ate from the tree. Whereas before they had no knowledge of anything like that.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with all of this...*especially* the bolded part.


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 12, 2008)

This is a great encouraging thread. I'm praying for you, PrettyHaitian!

I'm going to purchase a book or two mentioned in this thread to help strengthen my faith.

Mocha5, you and your family will stay in my prayers!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 12, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> This is a great encouraging thread. I'm praying for you, PrettyHaitian!
> 
> I'm going to purchase a book or two mentioned in this thread to help strengthen my faith.
> 
> *Mocha5, you and your family will stay in my prayers!*


 

I love you, girl!


----------



## zora (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, I'm tearing up in here because I have been going through the same thing.  I have never had this much doubt in my life and it's kind of scary.

This thread was right on time and I too plan to get some of the books posted here.

Please keep me in your prayers too.


----------

